# Such a Thing as Flowerless Clover?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)

Clover seed is cheap and a good fill in for the bald areas of my back yard that always get muddy in rain and snow.  But, the flowers attract way too many bees to the lawn, I've used in in past years and the bees (and rabbits) were too much.  I don't mind bees, but having to walk back there with my pets, there's too big of a chance of getting stung.  We already have yellowjacket wasps for that task. 

I'd like to use it again, because there are drought conditions here and I don't like to water too much, so regular seed is wasted money.  Is there such a thing as flowerless clover??


----------



## Robusta (Apr 12, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Clover seed is cheap and a good fill in for the bald areas of my back yard that always get muddy in rain and snow.  But, the flowers attract way too many bees to the lawn, I've used in in past years and the bees (and rabbits) were too much.  I don't mind bees, but having to walk back there with my pets, there's too big of a chance of getting stung.  We already have yellowjacket wasps for that task.
> 
> I'd like to use it again, because there are drought conditions here and I don't like to water too much, so regular seed is wasted money.  Is there such a thing as flowerless clover??



I love clover in my yard just for the bees. Check this link out for "microclover"

https://www.whygoodnature.com/microclover


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Robusta, I'll keep that site in mind.  I've already bought a small bag of fescue seeds and a small bag of white clover (only type available), they're down after doing some raking with leaf rake and small hard rake on totally bald areas.  Hopefully it takes, just want to cut down on mud brought in by the dog, and erosion....our soil is a combo of sandy and hard clay.  I'm going to just mow the clover section more frequently to cut back on the flowers, lots of rabbits around too I'd like to deter.  I like bees, but I'm concerned about the pets.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2018)

I just bought one of these hand held spreaders for $15, and I really like it.  It's been a couple of years since I put down fertilizer, I use the natural Richlawn Turf Food, made from chicken droppings.....plus I had to put down that seed.

My very old drop spreader had seen better days, and I trashed it the last time I used it.  My lawn has lumps and dips, I have voles that come in and dig holes, etc.  I'm not fussy about my lawn, but the little grass I still have I'd like to keep alive.  Pushing the drop spreader over the uneven ground was bending the aluminum handles and using it got to be a real back breaker.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 23, 2018)

Here in  Florida, it's difficult to keep the grass green without running up a huge water bill so I've taken to planting wedelia.  Now that it's taken over about a fifth of my  lawn, i find out that it is an invasive species and I'll have to get rid of it before AJ sees it.  The Department of Environmental Protection frowns on it.  SWFDMD is sub to DEP.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 6, 2018)

I love clover in the yard, too, and since it is a legume, it also is a great soil-enhancer when it is mowed and decomposes into the lawn. As long as you keep the clover mowed, you should not have flowers, SeaBreeze. It has to get up to a certain height and be there long enough to produce the flowers; so if you are mowing the tops off each week, then all you should have left is the pretty little green leaves. 
We have clover in our lawn, too, and I wish that it would spread and take over more of the lawn. It is much softer underfoot than plain grass is, besides being so healthy for the lawn.


----------



## Jaime Insley (Jun 19, 2018)

Love this thread! I also plant clover - after 25+ years, it is happily growing as a lovely understory to taller grasses and wildflowers in the 'lawn' and on the garden paths. I wander through it often but have never been stung. I think the bees are more concerned with gathering than with me. ☺ The more aggressive hornets and such don't seem to care for the clover. 

Gotta say though, the bee numbers in the clover has significantly decreased over the past few years. Very sad.


----------

